# YouTube volume booster



## Godrik1210 (Aug 22, 2011)

Hey guys I can't figure out how to boost YouTube volume. I'm using volume+ but that only effects music.

Anyone know anything that can work for me??

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## codesplice (Oct 21, 2011)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1748803

Also, there's no need to copy/paste the same thread into multiple forums


----------

